# Does it tend to be cheaper to build your own barn, or buy a turn-key?



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

I look at horse properties all the time even though I'm FAR from getting my own (just going into college, haha) and sort of brainstorming for the future. I'm going to school for riding/horse management, and they have special courses that give me background in equine law, business management, horse management, and basically whatever else horse related I want. After interning and getting financially stable (and/or married), I want to eventually open my own place.

Ideally 12+ stalls, big indoor arena. I can dream, right? I'm finding cool ones online (obviously the market will be wayyyy different when I am ready), but does it tend to be cheaper to build from scratch (either hire a place like Morton or King Barns, or find some friends. haha) or to buy from what is already built? I know a place that was purchased for dirt cheap because it was foreclosed, but you could run into a lot of costs to renovate.

Just wondering.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope you've thoroughly researched job prospects that ask for those qualifications. Many aspects of the horse industry are like an apprenticeship with a lot of hands on and hard work. Most of the big names who hire are looking for barn managers/slaves and aren't interested in helping you get ahead. I learned everything you plan on taking by hands on. I've never needed a lawyer. My parents taught me how to run a budget when a teen. I served my dues at a stable so I know about horse management. If you wish to give lessons you need to be able to teach and it's not a given that a good rider is a good teacher.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

With the prices today, especially labor, it is cheaper to buy a property with existing buildings than to build new unless you are doing all the labor yourself.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> I hope you've thoroughly researched job prospects that ask for those qualifications. Many aspects of the horse industry are like an apprenticeship with a lot of hands on and hard work. Most of the big names who hire are looking for barn managers/slaves and aren't interested in helping you get ahead. I learned everything you plan on taking by hands on. I've never needed a lawyer. My parents taught me how to run a budget when a teen. I served my dues at a stable so I know about horse management. If you wish to give lessons you need to be able to teach and it's not a given that a good rider is a good teacher.


Thanks for your insight, I get similar replies a lot. "Why do you need to go to school for this, it comes with experience?" I wish I could adequately describe this school. It is very hands on, but gives you the book knowledge too. Their facilities are all on campus, and house over 150 horses. I will definitely be getting the experience, and will also be making connections that will help when I'm on my own.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

What school are you going to?
Personally, I've always felt that school for horses was worthless. I could muck stalls in exchange for everything I would have learned at a school, and not spent a dime more than fuel to get there and back.

Since that isn't the topic though..I intend to build my whole property myself with the help of some friends maybe. That includes my house, my garages, my two barns, cattle chutes, dog pens, stud pens, etc. Granted, my dream may never come true since the land itself will likely cost about a million and the buildings/fences? I don't even want to know yet, lol. I'd feel more at home in my barn if I either renovated/added or built it from scratch myself than if I were to buy something already "perfect".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Always cheaper to buy, than build from scratch, however when you build it yourself, you get what you want, or not, lol. Well at least you know all the details of the construction.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Iseul said:


> What school are you going to?
> Personally, I've always felt that school for horses was worthless. I could muck stalls in exchange for everything I would have learned at a school, and not spent a dime more than fuel to get there and back.


William Woods University. I talked to a lot of horse people about it, because I thought the same thing. You technically don't need a degree for it. My three biggest reasons are that 1) I haven't had a trainer for quite some time, so I have no connections that will help me get right out in the business. This is one of the biggest assets of the school...instead of competing as a college equestrian team, we go to the big shows. American Royal, the breed shows, and everything. This is where a lot of great internships are set up because the employers know that WWU students will know their stuff. 2) I think it's important for me to sort of "get out there". I live in a very small town, and this school is halfway across the country. College atmosphere is important for a lot of people. 3) This is the most important one: if for some reason the horse industry does not work out for me, I need to have background in other things so I don't screw myself over.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

PaintHorseMares said:


> With the prices today, especially labor, it is cheaper to buy a property with existing buildings than to build new unless you are doing all the labor yourself.


 
^^^^THIS^^^^

It's like a swimming pool. My $80,000 swimming pool is probably worth less than half of that at best, maybe more like 40% if I sold the house. Ditto for a 12 x 63 shedrow barn and 50 foot covered round pen. I don't consider either "investments" they are lifestyle amenities for which I have no illusion of recouping my expenditure.


----------

